# γερομουρμούρας



## Ancolie

Καλημέρα !
Κατάλαβα ότι ο γερομουρμούρας είναι ένα ψάρι. Αλλά, στο παρακάτω κείμενό, δείχνει ένα ελάττωμα, αλλά ποιό ;

"Χτυπήσαμε την πόρτα κάποιου μοναχικού καλυβόσπιτου που ήτανε ενός τσέλιγκα, ενός γερομουρμούρα απʹ τους λίγους. Έκανε πως δεν ακούει..."Γ.Μπεράτης

"


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου.

Υποθέτω ότι ένας «γερομουρμούρας» είναι ένα «άτομο μεγάλης ηλικίας» ( γερο- - Βικιλεξικό ) που κάνει «συνεχές και εκνευριστικό χαμηλόφωνο παράπονο» ( μουρμούρα - Βικιλεξικό ).

Πώς βρήκες ότι είναι ένα ελάττωμα;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Καλημέρα !
> Κατάλαβα ότι ο γερομουρμούρας είναι ένα ψάρι.


Εγώ δεν το ήξερα, τώρα το έμαθα 
«Ακόμα και στην άμμο οι γερομουρμούρες τρελαίνονται στη θέα της και ορμούν στο δολωμένο αγκίστρι μας».
Πεταλίδα (ii)



διαφορετικός said:


> Υποθέτω ότι ένας «γερομουρμούρας» είναι ένα «άτομο μεγάλης ηλικίας» ( γερο- - Βικιλεξικό ) που κάνει «συνεχές και εκνευριστικό χαμηλόφωνο παράπονο» ( μουρμούρα - Βικιλεξικό ).


Ακριβώς!



διαφορετικός said:


> Πώς βρήκες ότι είναι ένα ελάττωμα;


Με τη συνεχή μουρμούρα του γίνεται ενοχλητικός στους άλλους.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Με τη συνεχή μουρμούρα του γίνεται ενοχλητικός στους άλλους.


Μα η Ancolie δεν ήξερε τη σημασία της λέξης.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μα η Ancolie δεν ήξερε τη σημασία της λέξης.


Το ξέρω, και εσύ της απάντησες.
Απλά νόμιζα ότι ρώτησες ποιο ελάττωμα έχει ένας "γερομουρμούρας".  Δεν κατάλαβα, σόρυ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά υπάρχει ... ένα ελάττωμα στην παραπάνω ερώτησή μου, έτσι ώστε να μην την κατάλαβες;


----------



## Ancolie

Και τι σημαίνει απʹ τους λίγους ;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά υπάρχει ... ένα ελάττωμα στην παραπάνω ερώτησή μου, έτσι ώστε να μην την κατάλαβες;


Τη διάβασα βιαστικά. Νομίζω όμως ότι ρώτησες  πώς κατάλαβε ότι πρόκειται για ελάττωμα ή πού μέσα στο κείμενο γίνεται λόγος για ελάττωμα. Η διατύπωση δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ίσως να χρειαζόταν περισσότερη ακρίβεια.


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Και τι σημαίνει απʹ τους λίγους ;


Υπήρχαν και άλλοι γερομουρμούρες, αλλά αυτός ξεχώριζε.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Η διατύπωση δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ίσως να χρειαζόταν περισσότερη ακρίβεια.


Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.


----------



## Αγγελος

Γαλλικά: "un vieux râleur comme il n'y en a pas beaucoup"
"μουρμούρα" είναι πράγματι _και_ ένα ψάρι, πρώτη φορά ακούω πάντως να γίνεται λόγος για "γερομουρμούρα" μ' αυτή την έννοια.
Πολύ συνηθισμένη είναι και η λέξη "κρεβατομουρμούρα", η γκρίνια των αντρόγυνων στο κρεβάτι πριν κοιμηθούν.


----------

